# POC Tarpon?



## Tejas Trucha (Feb 28, 2011)

anybody seeing or catching tarpon in POC area with this laydown? i'm headed down tonight for an all day tarpon trip tomorrow. i'll post some info / results on monday. we got em this time last year on same new moon. south of pass cavallo...


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I think its safe to say you will see tarpon.


----------



## Tejas Trucha (Feb 28, 2011)

*Follow-up Report*

Well, we got a delayed start yesterday morning due some thunderstorms making their way onshore. We got out there a little before 8:00 and immediately jumped a tarpon right next to the boat, before we could even get the lines all the way out. Saw several more roll in the area. We hung in the same area for quite some time but no more takers except a couple small sharks. Then we made our way south, stopping to drift through shad balls and saw a few more tarpon rolling and working the edges of bait. Lots of shark bites but no more tarpon bites. The amount of shad out there and the number of pelicans dive bombing non-stop is unreal. We eventually worked our way back to the morning spot and finished out the day there, until sunset. Caught a five foot blacktip but didn't see any more tarpon. Long day. Of course this morning when I'm driving back to go to work, the conditions are absolutely perfect. Seems like morning time was the ticket yesterday and we missed a good chunk of it due to weather. The afternoon was too choppy to spot tarpon so we were fishing blind.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for the report. It's fun to read about how others are doing.


----------



## armadillophil (Apr 13, 2013)

Heading down tomorrow. Thankfully the wind looks good. Anyone have any recent reports ?


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

They're there. We've been trolling for them the last month in 25'-30' of h20. If you want to sight cast to them I would suggest staying in Espiritu Santo.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

POCsaltdog said:


> They're there. We've been trolling for them the last month in 25'-30' of h20. If you want to sight cast to them I would suggest staying in Espiritu Santo.


Actually, they are not. Not like they should be. Water has been off lately (very sandy) and fish have NOT been in POC in great numbers. Hit or miss, but lots of miss... This summer has been pretty off compared to most. Lots of speculation as to why... but the upper Texas coast has been on fire in comparison. Just happens some years. Had a water haul last Saturday on excellent conditions.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I sure didn't see very many this summer in POC, and I was on the boat 15 days in a row. Tarpon are having an off year for sure along that stretch of coast. But you never know, maybe a bunch will pass through there on the way south.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

None at Port A either... a few 30" ones

Was a Cedar Bayou last week Tuesday ,,, there was a couple that said they had seen some in the Surf in early am... I was there at sunset... saw none.


----------

